# Raijintek Orcus RGB Rainbow: Neue Komplett-Wasserkühlung mit steuerbarer RGB-Beleuchtung



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Oktober 2018)

*Raijintek Orcus RGB Rainbow: Neue Komplett-Wasserkühlung mit steuerbarer RGB-Beleuchtung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raijintek Orcus RGB Rainbow: Neue Komplett-Wasserkühlung mit steuerbarer RGB-Beleuchtung*

						Mit der Orcus RGB Rainbow hat Hersteller Raijintek eine neue AiO-Wasserkühlung der Orcus-Reihe vorgestellt. Dabei wirbt der Hersteller vor allem mit der nun steuerbaren RGB-Beleuchtung der verbauten Lüfter, die mit gängigen Beleuchtungssystemen unterschiedlicher Mainboard-Hersteller kompatibel ist oder alternativ via Controller und Fernbedienung gesteuert werden kann.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raijintek Orcus RGB Rainbow: Neue Komplett-Wasserkühlung mit steuerbarer RGB-Beleuchtung*


----------



## mkm2907 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Raijintek Orcus RGB Rainbow: Neue Komplett-Wasserkühlung mit steuerbarer RGB-Beleuchtung*

Jöööööh. Die vielen verschiedenen Lichter......schöööön. Jetzt noch ein im dunklen leuchtendes Phosphor Gehäuse und ich bin wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## ForeShadow (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Raijintek Orcus RGB Rainbow: Neue Komplett-Wasserkühlung mit steuerbarer RGB-Beleuchtung*

Es ist baugleich mit dem Enermax LIQ Fusion 240, lediglich die Lüfter beim Radiator unterscheiden sich, da soll Enermax besser sein.

Die Pumpe sitzt jetzt nicht mehr direkt auf der CPU, sondern zwischen der Pumpe und dem Kühlkörper der CPU, was für weniger Vibrationen sorgt.

Ansonsten soll das Teil top sein!


----------



## latschen (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Raijintek Orcus RGB Rainbow: Neue Komplett-Wasserkühlung mit steuerbarer RGB-Beleuchtung*

Jetz mal ehrlich,noch nen Wattebälchen dran,und es ist 5 Prozent schöner wie vor fünf Jahren


----------

